# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Αλεξίπτωτο

## thodoris7

Πάντα ενδιαφερόμουν για αυτό το θαλάσσιο σπορ αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ 



Έχει κάνεις κανένας;Είναι καλή η εμπειρία;
Έχει όριο κιλών ;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πάντα ενδιαφερόμουν για αυτό το θαλάσσιο σπορ αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει κάνεις κανένας;Είναι καλή η εμπειρία;
> Έχει όριο κιλών ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


Είναι πράγματι πολύ ωραία εμπειρία , αλλά δεν είναι και τίποτα δύσκολο για κάποιον να κάνει .Για το βάρος εξαρτάτε .Αν κάποιος είναι τριακόσια κιλά ,θα χρειαστεί να υπάρχει πολύς αέρας για να σηκωθεί .Να πας το καλοκαίρι να κάνεις ,διότι είναι πολύ ωραίο να βλέπεις τον κόσμο από κει πάνω .

----------


## JASON12345

Dhladh exeiw kanei???

----------


## mastrokostas

> Dhladh exeiw kanei???


To 82, είχα με δυο καλούς μου φίλους, μια σχολή σερφ, σκι και αλεξίπτωτο σε μια παραλία στο Ναύπλιο

----------


## JASON12345

Ωραίος! Νιώθεις την δυναμική του αέρα! Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## kalypso

Καταπληκτική εμπειρία...έκανα στην Καλάνδρα Χαλκιδικής στο κάμπινγκ του Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου.Φοβέρα!!!!!

----------


## thodoris7

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι κανόνες ώστε να κάνεις το συγκεκριμένο σπορ? :Very Happy:

----------


## lifesea

> To82, είχα με δυο καλού μου φίλους ,μια σχολή σερφ, σκι και αλεξίπτωτο σε μια παραλία στο Ναύπλιο


δεν απαντησες ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ????

ΜΦΧ.

----------


## JASON12345

Θα τον είχαν έτοιμο να κάνει και αυτός θα φοβότανε

----------


## JASON12345

Ατσειεύομαι Κωστή

----------


## mastrokostas

> δεν απαντησες ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ????
> 
> ΜΦΧ.


Ναι φίλη lifesea ,έχω κάνει αυτό το καλαμπούρι !Φωνή Πρέκα από δω ...αλλά είναι και κάτι που δεν ξέρεις φίλη lifesea …. ότι κάποτε φορούσα και την πουλάδα των ειδικών δυνάμεων αριστερά στο στήθος μου .Την είχα βρει σε καλή τιμή στο μοναστηράκι .



> Θα τον είχαν έτοιμο να κάνει και αυτός θα φοβότανε


Ιάσονα !ΙΑΣOΝΑ!! Τον έχεις για χέστη τον mastrokosta ?

----------


## lifesea

> Ναι φίλη lifesea ,έχω κάνει αυτό το καλαμπούρι !Φωνή Πρέκα από δω ...αλλά είναι και κάτι που δεν ξέρεις φίλη lifesea …. ότι κάποτε φορούσα και την πουλάδα των ειδικών δυνάμεων αριστερά στο στήθος μου .Την είχα βρει σε καλή τιμή στο μοναστηράκι .
> 
> Ιάσονα !ΙΑΣOΝΑ!! Τον έχεις για χέστη τον mastrokosta ?


ΗΡΩΑΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ
ΗΡΩΑΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JASON12345

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΕΡΟΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΤΗΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΛΥΚΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Surprised:

----------


## mastrokostas

Μικρέ απ’ όλα κάναμε και κάνουμε !

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Μαστροκώστα σερφάκι κάνεις ακόμη; (Τώρα μπήκες στα δικά μου νερά.... και εκεί είμαι χωμένος πολύ βαθιά!!)

----------


## mastrokostas

Τώρα πλέον η σανιδά πρέπει να έχει όγκο όσο μια παντόφλα στο Πέραμα –Παλούκια για να με σηκώσει .

Δυστυχώς έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να κάνω .

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Τώρα πλέον η σανιδά πρέπει να έχει όγκο όσο μια παντόφλα στο Πέραμα –Παλούκια για να με σηκώσει .
> 
> Δυστυχώς έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να κάνω .


.....και πίνω μπίρες, πίνω μπίρες......

----------


## evridiki

Πιστευω οτι ειναι πανεμορφο να εχεις εμπειρια απο πολλα αθληματα!!! και μην ξεχναμε οτι τα αθληματα ειναι για ολες τις ηλικιες!!!

Μαστροκωστα εισαι παραδειγμα για παρα πολλους!!!

----------


## thodoris7

Μια χαρά, φέτος θα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ !

----------

